# Gold Tip Warrior Arrows - Anyone have any experience with them?



## MMR5 (Jul 13, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with Gold Tip Warrior Arrows? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MMR5 (Jul 13, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

They are one of the best arrows you can buy for the price.


----------

